# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Messenger Platform, bot framework for Messenger, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Facebook Messenger, instant messaging service

developers.facebook.com/products/messenger

developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger-platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook launches a bot platform for Messenger"
Started from the bot and now we're here

by Casey Newton
April 12, 2016

Article "Facebook launches Messenger platform with chatbots"

by Josh Constine
April 12, 2016

Article "Facebook releases Bot Engine to create much smarter bots"

by Romain Dillet
April 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bots are coming to Facebook Messenger

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> Facebook is giving people the ability to communicate with businesses through its Messenger app.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Messenger bot development

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> How to develop a bot for Facebook Messenger Bot platform.
> 
> We're a 9 year old bot company developing bots for Fortune 500 companies including Coca Cola, Johnson&Johnson, PwC, Unilever, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Bot Invasion! Prepare for chatbots on Facebook Messenger, too

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> Chatbots arrive on more messaging apps, and Facebook is said to reveal bot plans on Tuesday at F8?. Bridget Carey explains what to expect from chatbots and how ?they are coming to Skype, Line and Kik.

----------


## Airicist

Zuckerberg announces Facebook Bots for Messenger

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg announced a new way to communicate with businesses: through the Messenger app. He gave CNN as an example at the F8 developers conference.

----------


## Airicist

Bots UI kit for Messenger Platform

Made with love by Mockuuups

----------


## Airicist

Facebook’s big bot bet

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> AI-powered bots took center stage at this year’s F8 developer conference, but are they really ready for prime time?

----------


## Airicist

Why Facebook is betting big on bots

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> The company's embrace of artificial intelligence is really about human social intelligence.
> 
> Full story:
> "Facebook’s embrace of bots is actually about making Facebook more human"
> Facebook's push into artificial intelligence is really about human intelligence
> 
> by Daniel Roberts
> April 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Best Facebook Messenger bots

Published on Oct 7, 2016




> Talk to these Facebook Messenger bots to get things done, whether that's ordering flowers or tracking your flight.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook launches Messenger 2.0 with smarter chatbots

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Facebook announces updates to its messenger platform. New features include a discovery engine, chat extensions, games and enhanced artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Messenger adds app extensions and a bot store"
Plus automatic suggestions from M

by Casey Newton
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook turns to discovery, third-party chat extensions in latest Messenger platform push"

by Ken Yeung
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook's latest Messenger makeover is all about business"
Say hello to a new Discovery tab, chat extensions, AI-powered food delivery and more.

by Nicole Lee
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is baking in Spotify and Apple Music right into Messenger"

by Napier Lopez
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"mode.ai Launches Integration with New Messenger Platform Feature"
Technology Unveiled at Facebook's 2017 F8 Developer Conference

April 18, 2017

----------

